# my new kitty salem and my merlin



## bexsn2kids (Sep 11, 2009)

hey all am new here i hope i can do this right lol if not sorry .









salem when i got him on friday night lookin abit worse for wear , i did another post explaining what a mess salem was in when i got him.









salem after a nice bath and a trip to the vets lookin all cute









salem having a nice tummy rub he loves them









salem this mornin going to climb my legs in the kitchen lol.


----------



## bexsn2kids (Sep 11, 2009)

My cat merlin i have had him for 3 yrs and he is 5 yrs old now.

merlin when i first got him 









merlin last week









my baby merlin









my two lovely boy , any idea what sort of cats they are lol. hope all is well luv becs x

ps this is the thread i posted about salem if u fancied a read http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat...-treat-there-animals-ps-i-have-new-kitty.html


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous cat and kitten....lovely pics.


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

aw cute little white kitty. Does he have an infection? Also, ear mites?


----------



## bexsn2kids (Sep 11, 2009)

hi ya he has covered in fleas and also had worms , not sure about ear mites the vets said his ear looked abit dirty and to keep a eye on them and if they get any worse to go back and get some stuff fot it , do u rtthin they look bad ?


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

poor little salem, he is a gorgeous boy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Salem and Merlin are gorgeous,


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Gorgeous cats! Merlin has such a lovely face x


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the pictures of your cats. How is Merlin taking to Salem?


----------



## bexsn2kids (Sep 11, 2009)

well at the mo he is scared of him , i am keepin salem down stairs and merlin has decided to sulk up stairs , he comes down stairs to the living room wont go in the kitchen as salem is in there but will stand at the door way looking then when he sees salem looking he runs off to hide up stairs , any idea what i can do to stop merlin being so scared ?


----------



## Emweeze&Treacle (Mar 25, 2009)

scared is better than agressive... he will come round give him some time


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

aw hes lovely im sure youl have him in ship shape in no time!! x


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

What a tiny little sweet kitty. She looks like she could fit inside my hand.


----------

